# baroque lead in...



## Th' Shroud'd One (May 3, 2003)

A world split upon lines which could never hold.
Excess can have dire concequences.
Yet, times are as cyclical as the planes...
as are the worlds which orbit stars or the worlds which orbit other worlds...
and the worlds which orbit...
other things.


Knowledge is lost, wonders are forgotten...
As are the Terrors which still lie,
or have they been found...


One moment leads to another.
History lost soon reclaimed.
Death for sure of brother's, son's
and daughter's.


Fear not Life, for I can say,
ones own death is ne'er far away.

Seek out death along the path one wends.
Crueler fates wait your soul cross such fens.
But, after all be finish'd, done.

Your own terror just begun.

Must your thoughts to speed your way.
From the small death of each day.
For in thoughts lies power to.
 Their measure of Soul's desire steers you true,
to Those long lost,
and dear to you.

So one now puts effort forth,
to bridge worlds where reside ones so long lost.


To bring them back to the home you knew.


Yet, bitter winds still bellow.


Your life then must,
e'er look over those recover'd just.

Worship'd you all to soon be.
Bitter? some.
For old lives returned, yet separate you must stay.
To different you be, so is your view this day.

Also, enemies of old fend off you must.

The pinnacle just touch'd,
always does one fall.

one life return'd...

one cannot tell?


----------



## Th' Shroud'd One (May 10, 2003)

*Brief commentary*

What the _hell_ is that?

Temper the language.

yes, sir...

...

...

>sulky< was a valid question though...

What?

Thh_haaaat_...

oh, my...

What?

Nothing.

No one likes stuff like that.

>a silent glance<




>feet shufflefinger twitch<

... 

>bangs huffpuff'd<

...

>toe   tap<
>toe tap taptoe<
>taptaptoetaptoetaptoetaptoetap<

_ALL_ right... I do not like that, big, osten, puffy, baqrc...

Baroque.
Nor do I usually partake of such writings...

heh, next thing I know you will tell me you have a manifesto hiding around here somewhere...

>Hand to parchment<
>eyes lose focus<

One might say something to that effect...

Though I know not why


----------

